# Jonsered 49sp



## shark (Feb 18, 2008)

Can someone tell me the initial carb setting for this saw? Thanks


----------



## shark (Feb 18, 2008)

*jonsered sp49*

This thing is becoming "The saw from hell". I put in electronic chip, started right up. Tried to saw wood. saw died. Now no spark. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

check the earth conection from the chip to saw caseing also check to see if ant wires are traped do you have spark when cold if so your coil is breaking down with heat

hope this will help

bll


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

check the earth conection from the chip to saw caseing also check to see if ant wires are traped do you have spark when cold if so your coil is breaking down with heat

hope this will help

bill


----------



## shark (Feb 18, 2008)

*jonsered sp49*

I found the problem. The kill switch wire was pinched under the carb housing and would ground out the coil intermittently. Bruce


----------

